# nremt-p study guide



## jubal53 (Sep 10, 2011)

Auditory and hands- on learner, slow reader. Took the paramedic exam last october and ran out of time at 130 questions. Used online exam and Paramedic Exam by Learning express to review. Retested in May, going in with the attitude of not running out of time so read the questions quickly and tried not to second guess myself. Went all the way to 150 questions, what theNREMT site says is the limit. I did much better but still failed even though I did not put in the study time as I did on my first try (working busiest ems in the state, 48 hr shifts).  To say that i am discouraged and tired is a huge understatement. I will retest within the next 3 weeks.  I find thequestions vague and open-ended. I am looking for advice on a good review, preferably a book or online video. Suggestions?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 10, 2011)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## austinac (Sep 12, 2011)

I used the Paramedic Exam book by Barron's...I thought it was very helpful and that the style of questions were similar to national registry. The book gives rational as to why the answers are correct. There is also a CD that comes with book that has 2 practice tests that are timed to help you get use to the computer style testing. (Search for it on amazon. I think its only $12)


Just remember...Order of operations (BLS before ALS), ABCs, watch out for words like "always" because a specific treatment is not necessarily "always" correct,it depends on the scenario. Some questions will seem vague because as in real life patients don't alway present with the textbook symptoms, the trick is to look for "key" parts of the question that will point you in the correct path of treatment. Good Luck Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wes (Sep 14, 2011)

Two suggestions.

1) Google "Jon Puryear."  His NREMT-P prep course is phenomenal.
2) Consider investing in a SAT/ACT test prep book.  Don't worry about anything other than the section(s) on test-taking strategies and tips.  Standardized tests have the same strategies regardless of the material you're being tested upon.


----------

